# Mother pigeon with funny tastes?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I caught Blondie, the white pigeon who is feeding two babies at the moment, trying to eat the medicated soap from the dispenser today.
She eats the redstone and sea mineral mix by the bowl full, and follows me around like she is hoping I am going to put something different down.

I have a full spectrum bulb, so they get utra violet rays, and I have a mix of redstone and sea minerals mixed with charcoal that is supposed to contain all the micro minerals that pigeons need. I also put some vitamin and mineral and probiotic powder in their drinking water, although I do rashion it if I am running low. I cannot think what else she could be missing in her diet?

I used to give her some black powder mineral that she loved, and I could hardly get it out of the bag before she was eating it, this might be why she follows me around. I could get some of this for her, but I thought the mix I am giving her would be enough?

Does anyone know what it is she could be looking for?

Brian.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

BHenderson said:


> I caught Blondie, the white pigeon who is feeding two babies at the moment, trying to eat the medicated soap from the dispenser today.
> She eats the redstone and sea mineral mix by the bowl full, and follows me around like she is hoping I am going to put something different down.
> 
> I have a full spectrum bulb, so they get utra violet rays, and I have a mix of redstone and sea minerals mixed with charcoal that is supposed to contain all the micro minerals that pigeons need. I also put some vitamin and mineral and probiotic powder in their drinking water, although I do rashion it if I am running low. I cannot think what else she could be missing in her diet?
> ...


*Hi Brian, What type of grain do you feed the birds? You may be over feeding minerals. She follows you around because she has bonded to you and thinks you are her mate.* GEORGE


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

She has a mate, they are raising 2 chicks? She only seems to follow me when she thinks I am going to fill the dishes. Like I say she is looking for something. The only thing I can think of, if no one has a better idea, is that she prefers the black mineral powder I was feeding her. Maybe she likes the taste of it, or maybe the minerals are easier to extract from a black powder, but she definitely likes it. I feed them all a mixed seed diet. It has a lot of different seeds in it.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Some of the females when they are feeding their babies are always looking desperate to eat from my plate. Lol -one day i found Bella eating my beef gravy. And yesterday i caught Indiana, who's due to lay eggs, eating from my plate spicy cooked rice.
I think its their metabolism of their body in certain times that makes them go crazy to want to eat anything else is not their food.
And forgot to say Bella ate my flower plants too( they get lettuce though). No more flower pots in the house anymore.Just the pots to nest in if they want too.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Thats interesting to know. Its a bit like human females, how they get tastes for strange things when pregnant then?
I am going to get some of the black powder minerals anyway because she did like it, and she may be happier with that than the sea minerals.
Blondie and Gerty and Gayser are the only pigeon that are not afraid of me. Blondie and Gerty were brought up in a rollers community, so I think they are more used to humans, but Gayser is the only feral who is not afraid of me.


----------

